

FailCon: Failing Forward To Success  - UsNThem
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=114271856

======
toisanji
I went the the conference, it was actually pretty good. The main theme being
to fail often and realize that you are failing so that you can learn from your
mistakes and do better on your next venture.

